# Manuhrin Ppk



## CanuckPete (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey guys, i have been offered a manuhrin ppk , the guys says he bought it in 1987, only saw a pic of it,( its in the gallery), does somebody here have a year of make vs serial # list?

thanks


----------

